# effective



## stefana

this transfer will be effective in the accounting books, with corresponding revenues and costs. 
traducerea mea:
acest transfer va fi activ în registrele contabile, cu venituri şi costuri corespunzătoare

are cineva alta idee pt traducerea lui effective?
merge "a inregistra"?


----------



## fluturas rosu

« To be effective » înseamnă şi “a intra în vigoare”. În contextual tău cred că merge totuşi şi “a înregistra”


----------



## anto33

Transferul va fi evidenţiat în contabilitate...


----------



## stefana

multumesc
merg ambele traduceri

big hugs


----------



## anto33

Mi-a venit o altă idee: Transferul va fi efectiv contabilizat, cu veniturile şi cheltuielile corespunzătoare.


----------



## stefana

I guess it`s the most suitable translation.
thank you again


----------

